# Old tailstock



## chuck172 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have an old lathe tailstock rusting away. Has anyone made anything out of these?
I'm thinking maybe a verticle milling slide for a lathe.


----------



## my65pan (Dec 26, 2011)

Machine a base for it and use it for a rotary table or indexer tailstock?
I have this compound from a lathe that I've been mulling over what to make into. Maybe a radius turning attachment?


----------



## steamer (Dec 27, 2011)

How about a ketway cutter/slotting attachment?
Or a lever action tailstock!  That's it a lever action tailstock.

Dave


----------

